
Ask HN: What's a Good Teleconference Solution? - 13415
I&#x27;m in charge of organizing small conferences and seminars at our university that have to be online because of the Coronavirus. Our IT department has given advice for Zoom and Google Hangouts, but I&#x27;d like to know what other solutions there are. We&#x27;re talking about meetings with less than 30 participants, 2-hours, and they should allow for blending an image of the speaker with a presentation. The most important thing is setup - no complicated subscription or technicalities should be required, because a small percentage of our participants will be the kind of people who ask you how to copy a document from their Mac to a USB stick.<p>What&#x27;s your recommendation and why?
======
anon234345566
zoom baby, kicks out of the water almost everything out there.

Just took a look for us to use it, and we're looking at the offer of 100
people for 20 bucks, unlimited time (quite important because these are college
classes).

~~~
sebastianconcpt
Agree, I just with they would have a better UI

